# If you were to die today........



## ndekens (May 2, 2018)

Do you know for sure you will make it to heaven?


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 2, 2018)

I'm agnostic about this kind of subject.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 2, 2018)

ndekens said:


> Do you know for sure you will make it to heaven?


Not sure. But you should really ask @Dexman PE PMP for advice on this subject. :thumbs:


----------



## Dleg (May 2, 2018)

Where?


----------



## ndekens (May 2, 2018)

Dleg said:


> Where?


HAHA.....when your an engineer and english is not your strong suit.


----------



## ndekens (May 2, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Not sure. But you should really ask @Dexman PE PMP for advice on this subject. :thumbs:


Why would I need to ask him about it?


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 2, 2018)

Why him? Preacher?


----------



## ndekens (May 2, 2018)

Dean Agnostic said:


> I'm agnostic about this kind of subject.


Has anyone ever discussed the subject with you?


----------



## ndekens (May 2, 2018)

Dean Agnostic said:


> Why him? Preacher?


Dexman is a preacher?


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 2, 2018)

Not sure. Probably kf can explain further.


----------



## ndekens (May 2, 2018)

Dean Agnostic said:


> Not sure. Probably kf can explain further.


Has anyone showed you scripture that plainly shows you how to get to heaven?


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 2, 2018)

I have no views on religion. Which means I respect all religion, and I prefer to keep the subject matter to myself   .


----------



## ndekens (May 2, 2018)

Dean Agnostic said:


> I have no views on religion. Which means I respect all religion, and I prefer to keep the subject matter to myself   .


That's fine, however the Bible does say that "we may know" that we have eternal life. Its not a matter of religion that saves one but simply a belief. A choice to ignore and not look for an answer is a bit foolish.


----------



## Supe (May 2, 2018)

0% chance, even if there is one.


----------



## Voomie (May 2, 2018)

Yes because I can design and build a stairway to heaven.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (May 2, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Not sure. But you should really ask @Dexman PE PMP for advice on this subject. :thumbs:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 2, 2018)

Even the gate to my backyard is narrow.


----------



## ndekens (May 2, 2018)

Supe said:


> 0% chance, even if there is one.


Are you sure about that?


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 2, 2018)

Don't do it @Supe! Don't take the bait! ldman:


----------



## ndekens (May 2, 2018)

Voomie said:


> Yes because I can design and build a stairway to heaven.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That would be trusting in your own works to get yourself to heaven. Ephesians 2:8-9 refutes this.


----------



## Supe (May 2, 2018)

ndekens said:


> Are you sure about that?


I'm on a hiiiiiiiiiiiiighway to heeeeeell.


----------



## goodal (May 2, 2018)

I am.  Thanks for asking.  Hoping all of you are too.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 2, 2018)

goodal said:


> I am.  Thanks for asking.  Hoping all of you are too.


----------



## Road Guy (May 2, 2018)

But if heaven ain't a lot like Dixie, I don't want to go


----------



## ndekens (May 2, 2018)

goodal said:


> I am.  Thanks for asking.  Hoping all of you are too.


What are you trusting in to get you there?


----------



## Bot-Man (May 2, 2018)

ndekens said:


> Has anyone showed you scripture that plainly shows you how to get to heaven?


Yes. John 3:16


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 2, 2018)

No, I'm not a preacher.

To keep it civil, I will only say that I am an outgoing atheist.


----------



## ruggercsc (May 2, 2018)

How about the Mueller investigation.  Any thoughts?


----------



## ruggercsc (May 2, 2018)

http://texasfarmersmarket.org/mueller/

I am not sure why all the news station are so enamored with "Austin's Best Farmer's Market".


----------



## sayed (May 3, 2018)

ndekens said:


> That's fine, however the Bible does say that "we may know" that we have eternal life. Its not a matter of religion that saves one but simply a belief. A choice to ignore and not look for an answer is a bit foolish.


bible also says that jesus said he came with a sword and is to pit brother against brother

also said only through jesus can one be saved

ahh... silly mythology


----------



## sayed (May 3, 2018)

Bot-Man said:


> Yes. John 3:16


thats funny, the quran says the opposite. only good works will save you (same as budhism) 

ironic that muslims are the crazy ones when christianity is so ridiculous


----------



## matt267 PE (May 3, 2018)

sayed said:


> ironic that muslims are the crazy


All Muslims are crazy?


----------



## kevo_55 (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 3, 2018)




----------



## ruggercsc (May 3, 2018)

I need to find out if Stormy Daniels TaTa's are fake or real before I go.


----------



## MA_PE (May 3, 2018)

Voomie said:


> Yes because I can design and build a stairway to heaven.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


There's always the lady who knows that all that glitters is gold that bought a stairway to heaven.



ruggercsc said:


> I need to find out if Stormy Daniels TaTa's are fake or real before I go.


If you can't tell you must be dead already.


----------



## sayed (May 3, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> All Muslims are crazy?


oops, that came out wrong


----------



## P-E (May 4, 2018)

Damn, I thought this was going to be a bucket list thread.


----------



## frazil (May 4, 2018)

P-E said:


> Damn, I thought this was going to be a bucket list thread.


Well that doesn’t give a lot of time.


----------



## P-E (May 4, 2018)

frazil said:


> Well that doesn’t give a lot of time.


I know, a last minute list.


----------



## ndekens (May 4, 2018)

Bot-Man said:


> Yes. John 3:16


That's great!

But I have to ask, what exactly did Jesus do for you?

Once you are saved is there anything you can do to lose your salvation?

If you never went to Church or got Baptized would you still be saved?

These are the questions that determine if you are believing in a make believe Jesus or the Jesus of the Bible...


----------



## ndekens (May 4, 2018)

sayed said:


> bible also says that jesus said he came with a sword and is to pit brother against brother
> 
> also said only through jesus can one be saved
> 
> ahh... silly mythology


Ahh yes, but the issue with your thinking is that you never read past verse 35. Jesus continues to explain why he is saying that he came to bring a sword.

Matt 10:37-38 "He that loveth father or mother more than me is not worthy of me: and he that loveth son or daughter more than me is not worthy of me: And he that taketh not his cross, and followeth after me, is not worthy of me."


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 4, 2018)

@ndekens pray for me


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 4, 2018)

waiting for @Dexman PE PMP more detailed response to @ndekens


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 4, 2018)

@ndekens more bible verses please and include your interpretation. Xiexie ni!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 4, 2018)

Acts 3:18-20  But those things which God foretold through the mouth of all His prophets, that the Christ would suffer, He has thus fulfilled.
 Repent therefore and be converted, that your sins may be blotted out, so that times of refreshing may come from the presence of the Lord,
 and that He may send Jesus Christ, who was preached to you before

Romans 10:9-10  that if you confess with your mouth the Lord Jesus and believe in your heart that God has raised Him from the dead, you will be saved.
 For with the heart one believes unto righteousness, and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation.

Ephesians 2:8-9  For by grace you are saved through faith; and that not of yourselves, it is the gift of God; not of works, that no one should boast.

James 2:14  What does it profit, my brethren, if someone says he has faith but does not have works? Is faith able to save him?

James 2:17-18  Thus also faith, if it does not have works, being alone, is dead.
But someone will say, You have faith, and I have works. Show me your faith without your works, and I will show you my faith from my works.


----------



## ndekens (May 4, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Acts 3:18-20  But those things which God foretold through the mouth of all His prophets, that the Christ would suffer, He has thus fulfilled.
> Repent therefore and be converted, that your sins may be blotted out, so that times of refreshing may come from the presence of the Lord,
> and that He may send Jesus Christ, who was preached to you before
> 
> ...


What are you trying to say with quoting James? Are you saying we have to have works to be saved?


----------



## vee043324 (May 4, 2018)

ruggercsc said:


> How about the Mueller investigation.  Any thoughts?


I work in Congress and whew if I had a nickel every time a constituent wrote in asking us question... $$$$


----------



## csb (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 4, 2018)

"Yet she multiplied her harlotries, remembering the days of her youth, when she played the harlot in the land of Egypt. She lusted after their paramours, whose flesh is like the flesh of donkeys and whose issue is like the issue of horses. Thus you longed for the lewdness of your youth, when the Egyptians handled your bosom because of the breasts of your youth. - Ezekiel 23:19-21


----------



## sayed (May 5, 2018)

ndekens said:


> Ahh yes, but the issue with your thinking is that you never read past verse 35. Jesus continues to explain why he is saying that he came to bring a sword.
> 
> Matt 10:37-38 "He that loveth father or mother more than me is not worthy of me: and he that loveth son or daughter more than me is not worthy of me: And he that taketh not his cross, and followeth after me, is not worthy of me."


nah, the issue is i have a life beyond reading all story books and fairy tales in existence.

:reading:


----------



## Bot-Man (May 6, 2018)

ndekens said:


> What are you trying to say with quoting James? Are you saying we have to have works to be saved?


Works to be saved? No, but "faith without works is dead".


----------



## ndekens (May 7, 2018)

Bot-Man said:


> Works to be saved? No, but "faith without works is dead".


Yes, faith without works is dead. But look at James 2:17 closely:

"Even so faith, if it hath not works, is dead, *being alone*. "

We can have faith in the Death, Burial and Resurrection; but if we are not doing anything with it, such as preaching the gospel or doing good works, then our faith is dead. We are doing nothing for God.

Yet our faith is still there.....alone.

People who believe in a works based Gospel saying you have to have works to be saved use this verse a lot, and they are wrong.

The Jesus they believe in is not the Jesus of the Bible. They are saying that his finished work on the cross wasn't good enough and that you had to also do good works to be save as well.

Where as the Jesus of the Bible says that all you have to do is Believe/Trust and call upon the name of the Lord to be saved, minus the good works.

Romans 10:10 " For with the heart man believeth unto righteousness; and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation. "

No works needed.

So if you are trusting in having good works to be saved then Im afraid your not.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 7, 2018)

ndekens said:


> What are you trying to say with quoting James? Are you saying we have to have works to be saved?


Not at all.  That's not what James says either.  The whole point is works must follow faith or it's not true faith.


----------



## ndekens (May 7, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Not at all.  That's not what James says either.  The whole point is works must follow faith or it's not true faith.


Then your adding works to your faith.

Faith, is to believe and trust in the death burial and resurrection.

Otherwise the thief on the cross would have died and gone to hell even though Jesus said, "Verily I say unto thee, To day shalt thou be with me in paradise", he was lying and this would violate Titus 1:2 which says "In hope of eternal life, which God, that *cannot lie*, promised before the world began;".

So no you do not have to have works at all.

Ephesians 2:8-9 "For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: _it is_ the gift of God: *Not of works*, lest any man should boast."


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 7, 2018)

ndekens said:


> Then your adding works to your faith.
> 
> Faith, is to believe and trust in the death burial and resurrection.
> 
> ...


You're misunderstanding me and James.  Not going to debate it further here.


----------



## ndekens (May 7, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> You're misunderstanding me and James.  Not going to debate it further here.


Then what are you saying?


----------



## Bot-Man (May 7, 2018)

i think the point is that if you have faith you will naturally have works. 

Have you ever been in a relationship where your GF/BF said they loved you but didn't act like it? If someone loves you they don't need to say it, you know by their actions. The same is true of faith. Someone that has it doesn't need to say it. It shows through their works.


----------



## ndekens (May 7, 2018)

Bot-Man said:


> i think the point is that if you have faith you will naturally have works.
> 
> Have you ever been in a relationship where your GF/BF said they loved you but didn't act like it? If someone loves you they don't need to say it, you know by their actions. The same is true of faith. Someone that has it doesn't need to say it. It shows through their works.


Yes, you can show your faith through your works. The issue is saying that the works *will* be there.

The works do not have to be there and they will only be there if you chose to do them. Has nothing to do with whether or not your saved. That is the issue.

Jesus himself said: John 14:15 "If ye love me, keep my commandments." Doing the works shows your love for God. Not your salvation.

You do not have to love God to be saved you just have to Trust/Believe in what he did for you: The death, burial and resurrection. You cannot throw works in there at all.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 7, 2018)

What are you thoughts on not having money or lack money is the root of all evil? Is it written somewhere in the Bible?


----------



## ndekens (May 7, 2018)

Dean Agnostic said:


> What are you thoughts on not having money or lack money is the root of all evil? Is it written somewhere in the Bible?


The Bible doesn't say the lack of money is the root of all evil, but (1 Tim 6:10) "For the love of money is the root of all evil". It dosn't mean you can't be rich or have a lot of wealth. It means a constant pursuit to gain wealth and/or riches or trusting in your riches.

Abraham was wealthy and so was King David but no one has been more wealthy the King Solomon. All three were saved.


----------



## geomane (May 7, 2018)

ndekens said:


> You do not have to love God to be saved you just have to Trust/Believe in what he did for you: The death, burial and resurrection. You cannot throw works in there at all.


This doesn't make any sense. Doesn't it say somewhere that God is love?


----------



## ndekens (May 7, 2018)

Jmcc06 said:


> This doesn't make any sense. Doesn't it say somewhere that God is love?


Yes, the Bible does say that God is Love:

(1 John 4:8-10) "He that loveth not knoweth not God; for *God is love*.In this was manifested the love of God toward us, because that God sent his only begotten Son into the world, that we might live through him.Herein is love, *not that we loved God*, but that he loved us, and sent his Son to be the propitiation for our sins."

What these verses are saying is that the most loving thing you can do is give someone the gospel of our Lord Jesus Christ and show them how to be saved. Its not saying you have to love God to be saved.

The reason why God is love has to do with the fact that he paid our penalty of dying and going to hell for all eternity by his Death, Burial and Resurrection. He is our salvation and all we have to do to receive it is to trust it and call upon the name of the Lord (Jesus) to save us. After that you are saved for eternity and nothing you can do will take that away from you.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Bot-Man (May 7, 2018)

Ramnares P.E. said:


>


Though funny not exactly accurate.


----------



## geomane (May 7, 2018)

ndekens said:


> After that you are saved for eternity and nothing you can do will take that away from you.


By saying this, I presume you believe "once saved, always saved." That is not how Christianity works.


----------



## csb (May 8, 2018)

Faith without works

Is like a song you can't sing

It's about as useless as a

screen door on a submarine

mm-mmm


----------



## ndekens (May 8, 2018)

Jmcc06 said:


> By saying this, I presume you believe "once saved, always saved." That is not how Christianity works.


Exactly! that's not how Christianity works!

But that *is* how salvation works.

*Salvation is ETERNAL: Eternal = perpetual; ceaseless; endless *

(Titus 1:2) "In hope of *eternal* life, which God, that cannot lie, promised before the world began;"

(1 John 5:11) "And this is the record, that God hath given to us eternallife, and this life is in his Son.

(1 John 5:13) "These things have I written unto you that believe on the name of the Son of God; that ye may know that ye have eternallife, and that ye may believe on the name of the Son of God."

(Matthew 25:46) "These things have I written unto you that believe on the name of the Son of God; that ye may know that ye have eternallife, and that ye may believe on the name of the Son of God. "

(John 3:15) "That whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have eternallife."

(1John 2:25) "And this is the promise that he hath promised us, even eternallife."

*Salvation is EVERLASTING: Everlasting = lasting forever; eternal*

(Daniel 12:2) "And many of them that sleep in the dust of the earth shall awake, some to everlastinglife, and some to shame and everlasting contempt."

(John 5:24) "Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that heareth my word, and believeth on him that sent me, hath everlastinglife, and shall not come into condemnation; but is passed from death unto life. "

(John 3:36) " He that believeth on the Son hath everlastinglife: and he that believeth not the Son shall not see life; but the wrath of God abideth on him. "

(Matthew 25:46) " And these shall go away into everlasting punishment: but the righteous into life eternal. "

(John 6:40) " And this is the will of him that sent me, that every one which seeth the Son, and believeth on him, may have everlastinglife: and I will raise him up at the last day. "

(Luke 18:30) " Who shall not receive manifold more in this present time, and in the world to come lifeeverlasting. "

(Romans 6:22) " But now being made free from sin, and become servants to God, ye have your fruit unto holiness, and the end everlastinglife. "

(John 3:16) " For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlastinglife. "

*We are SAVED not Safe: Saved = to keep safe, intact, or unhurt; safeguard; preserve *

(Mark 13:3) " And ye shall be hated of all men for my name's sake: but he that shall endure unto the end, the same shall be saved."

(Luke 7:50) " And he said to the woman, Thy faith hath saved thee; go in peace. "

(Luke 8:12) " Those by the way side are they that hear; then cometh the devil, and taketh away the word out of their hearts, lest they should believe and be saved. "

(Luke 13:23) " Then said one unto him, Lord, are there few that be saved? And he said unto them,"

(Luke 18:42) " And Jesus said unto him, Receive thy sight: thy faith hath saved thee. "

(John 3:17) " For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved. "

(John 5:34) " But I receive not testimony from man: but these things I say, that ye might be saved. "

(John 10:9) " I am the door: by me if any man enter in, he shall be saved, and shall go in and out, and find pasture. "

(Acts 2:21) " And it shall come to pass, that whosoever shall call on the name of the Lord shall be saved. "

(Acts 2:47) " Praising God, and having favour with all the people. And the Lord added to the church daily such as should be saved. "

(Acts 4:12) " Neither is there salvation in any other: for there is none other name under heaven given among men, whereby we must be saved. "

(Acts 11:14) " Who shall tell thee words, whereby thou and all thy house shall be saved. "

*The point is the list goes on and on. There are thousands of scriptures showing once saved always saved. To deny these scriptures and go with one or two verses out of context to disprove it is wrong and shows a lack of salvation on your part.*


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 8, 2018)

@ndekens those are great scriptures. Can you discuss about love? Like love is blind, is it written somewhere in the Bible?


----------



## geomane (May 8, 2018)

Perseverance of the saints is a fundamental part of Calvanism. What are your thoughts on predestination (calvanism vs arminianism)? 



ndekens said:


> He is our salvation and all we have to do to receive it is to trust it and call upon the name of the Lord (Jesus) to save us. After that you are saved for eternity and nothing you can do will take that away from you.


If you're calvanist, then saying "all you have to do is trust it and call upon the name of the Lord. After that you are saved for eternity..." is only partly true... right? God has already written an unchangeable plan. God chooses who goes to heaven. It is not left to man to decide who goes to heaven. It's a really hard, uncomfortable truth.  But it is supported by scripture in the OT and NT and also lines up with Gods character.

I think calvinism and arminianism is just a difference in how you interpret the scripture.


----------



## geomane (May 8, 2018)

Romans 9:13-18
Ephesians 1:4-5

What do these say about god? About man? About salvation?


----------



## ndekens (May 8, 2018)

Jmcc06 said:


> Romans 9:13-18
> Ephesians 1:4-5
> 
> What do these say about god? About man? About salvation?


Since you believe in Predestination and your an unsaved Calvanist answer me this: Is God a respecter of persons?

If God chooses who goes to heaven over who gets saved then wouldn't he respect some more then others?

The problem with a Calvinistic view of predestination is you are putting a salvation spin on it when God is simply saying that he inhabits eternity (lives outside of time) and can see the beginning from the end.

You deny, the need for a savior (The Lord Jesus Christ) because why would Jesus have to come and die for our sins when in the Calvinist reality he is just going to pick who gets saved or not.

You negate the need for the Great Commission to go out and preach the Gospel. There is no reason to get anyone saved in your eyes. Why does a Calvinist have to lift a finger then?

Titus 1:2 states that God is not a liar and Romans 10:13 clearly says "*Whosoever*" calls upon the name of the Lord shall be saved. If a person that God will not save calls upon the name of the Lord and he dosn't save him then you just made God a liar and you are not believeing in the God of the Bible.

Predestination is invalid.


----------



## geomane (May 8, 2018)

I never said I was Calvanist or believed in predestination. But you make it sound like getting saved (born again) is as easy as seeing an infomercial on TV and then calling a 1-800 number. You have to *believe in your heart,* not just say it. And it all starts with *Grace*, given by God. Ephesians 2: 8-9 "For by grace are ye saved through faith; and not of yourselves: it is the gift of God."

You're not very good at discussing this topic you started. You called me an unsaved Calvanist when I asked you what your thoughts were on a subject and then also asked you a few questions lol. You are a sinner just like me.


----------



## ndekens (May 8, 2018)

Jmcc06 said:


> By saying this, I presume you believe "once saved, always saved." That is not how Christianity works.






Jmcc06 said:


> If you're calvanist, then saying "all you have to do is trust it and call upon the name of the Lord. After that you are saved for eternity..." is only partly true... right? God has already written an unchangeable plan. God chooses who goes to heaven.


Um, back pedal much? You quoted calvanisim and told me God chooses who goes to heaven. Um....thats Calvanisim. And, yes you are unsaved if you are trusting in it.


----------



## geomane (May 8, 2018)

I told you what Calvanism was because you believe one of the things that Calvanists believe... which is Perseverance of the Saints (once saved, always saved)


----------



## geomane (May 8, 2018)

So are you saying some of the things Calvanists believe in are right (once saved, always saved) , and some of the things they believe in are wrong (God chooses who goes to heaven)?


----------



## sambisu (May 8, 2018)

All hail the Flying Spaghetti Monster and his noodley greatness!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 8, 2018)

sambisu said:


> All hail the Flying Spaghetti Monster and his noodley greatness!


You've been touched by His noodley appendage?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 8, 2018)

sambisu said:


> All hail the Flying Spaghetti Monster and his noodley greatness!


Basically. This has devolved into the doubtful disputations that are to be avoided.


----------



## sambisu (May 8, 2018)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> You've been touched by His noodley appendage?


He touches me with it daily


----------



## ndekens (May 9, 2018)

Jmcc06 said:


> I told you what Calvanism was because you believe one of the things that Calvanists believe... which is Perseverance of the Saints (once saved, always saved)


Once saved always saved is not the same as the perseverance of the saints that a Calvanist would believe.

The Once saved always saved version of Calvanisim adds a work to salvation which is that if you dont have the works to show your faith then you are not saved or its not a true saving faith.

The problem with that thinking is that we don't have to have any works to show we are saved and yes a carnal christian can go live whatever lifestyle they wish and still be saved if and only if they are trusting in the Death, Burial and Resurrection.

So yes Calvanisim, like any other false religion or false gospel out there, will take some truth or look like they have some truth, but they will spin it and turn it into a works based religion by either slightly changing or blatantly changing it.

So yes, Perseverance of the Saints (Once Saved Always Saved) is a Biblical Doctrine. But Perseverance of the Saints in the sense that you must have works for it to be a true saving faith is a works based false gospel.

I do apologize if, you were just trying to point that out and thought I was a Calvanists.....Its the problem with discussing these things via internet as opposed to face to face you miss the body language of the person you are conversing with.


----------



## geomane (May 9, 2018)

ndekens said:


> Once saved always saved is not the same as the perseverance of the saints that a Calvanist would believe.
> 
> The Once saved always saved version of Calvanisim adds a work to salvation which is that if you dont have the works to show your faith then you are not saved or its not a true saving faith.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm just interested in hearing other people's opinions on this. I don't know everything there is to know on this subject.


----------



## ruggercsc (May 9, 2018)

sambisu said:


> He touches me with it daily


Just curious, if you are a follower of the Flying Spaghetti Monster, do you know if you are allowed to wear a spaghetti strainer as religous headgear into Princinciple and Practice Exam?  It has been allowed as religious headgear on Drivers Licenses.


----------



## ndekens (May 9, 2018)

Jmcc06 said:


> Yeah, I'm just interested in hearing other people's opinions on this. I don't know everything there is to know on this subject.


Calvanisim or Perseverance of the Saints?


----------



## geomane (May 9, 2018)

ndekens said:


> Calvanisim or Perseverance of the Saints?


I'm interested in hearing people's thoughts on anything related to God and the Bible. I'm not a Calvanist.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 9, 2018)

ruggercsc said:


> Just curious, if you are a follower of the Flying Spaghetti Monster, do you know if you are allowed to wear a spaghetti strainer as religous headgear into Princinciple and Practice Exam?  It has been allowed as religious headgear on Drivers Licenses.


I haven't seen anything in the exam-prep documentation that would specifically exclude one from being worn as religious headwear, unless it had a built in clock/calculator/transmitter device.

I do know that hats are prohibited, but it's based on them having a brim that would block your face from view or used to hide potential answers.

https://laughingsquid.com/a-colander-shaped-like-a-classic-bowler-hat/


----------



## ruggercsc (May 9, 2018)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I haven't seen anything in the exam-prep documentation that would specifically exclude one from being worn as religious headwear, unless it had a built in clock/calculator/transmitter device.
> 
> I do know that hats are prohibited, but it's based on them having a brim that would block your face from view or used to hide potential answers.
> 
> https://laughingsquid.com/a-colander-shaped-like-a-classic-bowler-hat/


Head coverings that qualify as religious headgear is allowed per NCEES policy, so I believe the below examples from DL's would be considered religious headgear.  

https://www.venganza.org/

There is a link if you want tot be Pastafarian Minister.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 11, 2018)

@ndekens Please share any scriptures in regards to getting along with other religion or may be forgiveness.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 11, 2018)

Or how to stay alive in the midst of darkness?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 13, 2018)

Dean Agnostic said:


> @ndekens Please share any scriptures in regards to getting along with other religion or may be forgiveness.


Does "love thy neighbor" count?  Seems to be one that's easily forgotten...


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 14, 2018)

"Through the Looking Glass". That poem, "The Walrus and the Carpenter," that's an indictment of organized religion. The walrus, with his girth and his good nature, he obviously represents either Buddha, or, or with his tusks, the Hindu elephant god, Lord Ganesha. That takes care of your Eastern religions. Now the carpenter, which is an obvious reference to Jesus Christ, who was raised a carpenter's son, he represents the Western religions. Now in the poem, what do they do? What do they do? They, they dupe all these oysters into following them and then proceed to shuck and devour the helpless creatures en masse. I don't know what that says to you, but to me it says that following these faiths based on mythological figures ensures the destruction of one's inner being. Organized religion destroys who we are by inhibiting our actions, by inhibiting our decisions out of, out of fear of some, some intangible parent figure who, who shakes a finger at us from thousands of years ago and says, and says, "Do it... do it and I'll f#ckin' spank you."


----------



## Dleg (May 14, 2018)

This thread is starting to remind me of The Life of Brian.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (May 22, 2018)

@ndekens Pray for me  :thumbs:  and thank you in Advance!


----------

